# Black dots and nipples



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya all, me again!

Just noticed that Misty had like a tiny black scab over one of her nipples? Did a little search and she also has a few black dots around and in a few of her nipples. Its not dirt as i keep her very clean.



Anyone any ideas?

xxx


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Could it just be the pigment color of her skin? I'm not sure hopefully someone else might have a better idea of what it could be!


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Chanel has black dots on the very ends of hers. She's mainly black, so I figured it was just because of her color or something they all had.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Hopefully its just pigment then and maybe she scratched a nipple or something. Shes at the vets next week anyway so will mention it to them. x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Does she have inney nipples?? My collie does and she get dirt and dead skin inside them and they have to be cleaned alot.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

My girl has that too. She's black and white, freckledin the white parts. Perhaps this is normal?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

a pic could help


----------

